# Fursuit head  build blog



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 12, 2016)

It's been a while since I've posted anything related to my fox fursuit head. Not much progress was made but progress none the less. RL getting in the way >_<.  I need some critique, tell me what you guys think. ( I have no idea what I'm doing )

  
( I replaced the muzzle with something more narrow and fox like)



(I added the lips last night)
 

(Still need to work on the ears)

Today- i added eyebrows before I left for work, sorry no photo, I will add it later)
 (eyebrows)

Update:
(3d Eyes, need to be drawn and colored)





(HI!!)



update: ears are being made:



 
(lined the inside with wire)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 30, 2016)

Almost done:


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks good. I've never built something like that, where do you even start at ? ^^


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 31, 2016)

I would first look up some tutorials, just give you an idea of what your looking for. Then look up tons of picture of the animal of your choice.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 5, 2016)

Update(and the last one for a while, I'm taking a break from the FA forums for a little bit): Welp, I ended up having to redo the cheeks. Wasn't really satisfied how they turned out.  The sound of tearing foam almost broke my heart :'(

But I'm not done yet. Trial and error is a bitch sometimes.  So now I'm back down to....25% completion


----------



## Doink the dog (Aug 6, 2016)

I can help


----------



## Doink the dog (Aug 6, 2016)

Id have the eyebrows raper off at the sides unless your going for super long eyebrow effect


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 6, 2016)

wow, that's pretty good, i will try the eyebrow thing. I'm also redoing the cheeks is there anything i should know about that?


----------



## Doink the dog (Aug 6, 2016)

The shape is to my liking maybe sake them rounder its kinda flat looking if you look strait at it


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 6, 2016)

in case your curious? this is what it looks like now....

 
Some parts i kept, some I'm redoing.


----------



## Doink the dog (Aug 6, 2016)

Why did you put so much more on? I know most of its coming off but i though it was fine other than the cheeks could stick out at the sides more


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 6, 2016)

I had an issue and i was forced to restart unfortunately.  was not happy with the situation.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 6, 2016)

I haven't glued anything on as of yet. The new cheeks are pinned on until i have a shape I'm satisfied with. Then I will glue on the new pieces. I know it looks like a lot of foam, I'm still very new at this.


----------



## Doink the dog (Aug 6, 2016)

I know Thats what I do


----------

